# father in law hit by uninsured driver



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

As per title , what happens now ? His car is damaged and the mother in law has got whiplash and has hurt her shoulder . 

Who do they turn to ? I know the police are involved etc


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

MIB


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

This would be my worst nightmare! I dont know if there is anything you can do. Hopefully someone here can enlighten you and me! 

Hopefully the whiplash is not too bad!


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ducky said:


> MIB


Yep mib. My brother had to use them years ago and everything was sorted


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Yep similar with me a few years ago - contact the MIB:

http://www.mib.org.uk/Home/en/default.htm
:thumb:
Cheers
Ben


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Cheers guys , its a real shame as its a new car hes got , poxy people thing is she will prob only get a slapped wrist and hes git all this grief to deal with


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

deterents aren't harsh enough to stop these people


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

gutted did she admit it straight away sure police will be interested though as said punishments worthy? hope you get it sorted.


----------

